# E dopo il razzismo, ecco a voi il sessismo



## Mari' (20 Agosto 2010)

_Troppe molestie, le Ferrovie varano
sette convogli vietati agli uomini
VALERIA FRASCHETTI
Una rivoluzione rosa che corre lungo i binari della più grande rete ferroviaria al mondo. E' appena iniziata, nel Subcontinente, con l'introduzione di treni per sole donne. Milioni di indiane che ogni giorno viaggiano sulle linee locali per raggiungere i loro uffici nelle metropoli del paese. 

Da tempo erano state costrette a salire su convogli dove erano molestate, palpeggiate, schernite. Lasciavano all'alba i loro paesini alle periferie delle città per ritrovarsi schiacciate in vagoni sempre affollati, pigiate tra i corpi di tanti uomini che osavano lanciare troppi sguardi irriverenti. Così, quando a giugno il dicastero delle ferrovie è stato dato ad una donna, una delle prime iniziative approvate dalla neoministra Mamata Banerjee è stata quella dei «Ladies Special», treni metropolitani dove l'accesso agli uomini è vietato. E se qualche furfante s'azzarda trova controllore in sari blu scuro pronte a prenderli per il bavero per buttarli giù. 

I treni dedicati al gentil sesso sono stati appena inaugurati sulle trafficate linee che collegano le periferie ai centri città di Nuova Delhi, Calcutta, Mumbai e Chennai. Per ora siamo alla fase pilota. Ma, a giudicare dalle reazioni entusiastiche delle viaggiatrici, il progetto di allargare l'impiego di treni rosa a tutti i principali centri urbani del Subcontinente prenderà presto forma. «Semplicemente ci fissavano», ha spiegato la 27enne Vandana Rohile, commentando la promiscuità del suo passato pendolarismo. Un'altra viaggiatrice del Palwal-Delhi, come se fosse diventata spettatrice di un miracolo, ha detto: «Qui puoi trovare spazio e sederti liberamente». 

In India, in realtà, i treni locali per legge già riservano due convogli alle passeggere. Erano stati istituiti anni fa dalle autorità ferroviarie dopo le ripetute lamentele di molestie presentate. Ma, con il sovraffollamento che c'è e i controllori che scarseggiano, quasi nessuno rispetta la segregazione sessuale imposta. A Mumbai, dove ogni giorno sei milioni di persone si spostano sulle rotaie, nel 1992 ci fu un primo tentativo di approvare degli «only women trains». Ma, ora che le denunce sono impennate, la ministra Banerjee è giunta in soccorso battezzando nell'ultimo mese otto Ladies Special. L'iniziativa può apparire bizzarra se si pensa che la storia politica indiana continua ad annoverare personaggi femminili di indubbio potere. Negli anni ‘60 Indira Gandhi fu una delle prime donne a guidare uno stato asiatico. La nuora Sonia, salita alla guida del Congress Party qualche anno dopo la morte del marito Rajiv Gandhi, è oggi la donna più rispettata del paese. E Mayawati Kumar, meglio nota come la «regina degli intoccabili», sta governando da anni una regione, l'Uttar Pradesh, che ha tanti abitanti quanti ne ha il Brasile. Eppure quella indiana resta per lo più una società fortemente patriarcale, dove le mura domestiche continuano ad essere viste come l'habitat ideale per le donne, la procreazione il loro unico dovere. Certo, con le liberalizzazioni del mercato iniziate negli anni 90 nelle città stanno arrivando anche quelle dei costumi. Molte donne hanno preso a reclamare la loro indipendenza, soprattutto economica. E oggi negli uffici pubblici e privati è facile incontrare donne, più o meno in carriera, in sari come in giacca. Tanto che la loro presenza nel mondo del lavoro negli ultimi 15 anni è raddoppiata. Ma con l' emancipazione dal guscio domestico sono raddoppiati anche i casi di rapimenti. E, stando alle statistiche, del 30 per cento sono schizzate invece le violenze sessuali. 

Benché nelle riviste femminili si trovino articoli come i «dieci consigli utili per un buon colloquio» e le reclame mostrino silhouette in tailleur, i quotidiani sono zeppi di tragedie che testimoniano le lotte che molte indiane stanno ancora combattendo individualmente. 

_http://www.lastampa.it/redazione/cms...7435girata.asp


immagini di repertorio, i divieti mi ricordano district 9

http://www.repubblica.it/esteri/2010...1/?ref=HRESS-2


http://gaming.ngi.it/showthread.php?t=522070




Non va, non va per niente ... invece di andare avanti si regredisce  .


----------



## Eliade (20 Agosto 2010)

Anche in giappone, dove il fenomeno della mano morta dilaga imperterrito, ci sono interi vagoni per le donne.


----------



## Mari' (20 Agosto 2010)

Eliade ha detto:


> Anche in giappone, dove il fenomeno della mano morta dilaga imperterrito, ci sono interi vagoni per le donne.



Ma va  ... sempre piu' in alto diceva la buonanima di Mike  .


----------



## Nocciola (20 Agosto 2010)

Sono molto combattuta sull'argomento. Da una parte lo vedo anch'io come un tornare indietro, mi dà l'ìdea di un "ghetto" dove rinchiuderci, mi sembra che dopo tanta fatica per ottenere l'ugualianza ci ritroviamo ancora in questa situazione. Dall'altra penso a quanto bello deve essere poter fare un viaggio lungo corto che sia, da sole senza dover continuare a guardarsi intorno. Senza dover per forza sentire il commento, la battuta o vedere lo sguardo malizioso del primo scemo che passa. Ricordo un viaggio anni fà per andare in Liguria. Sola in una carrozza con due scemi che per tutto il tempo non hanno fatto altro che rompere le scatole e ovviamente ci fosse stato qualcuno che mi veniva in soccorso. Oddio niente di così terrificante ma comunque ho avuto una sensazione di disagio per tutto il tempo quando invece avrei potuto leggere il bel libro che mi ero portata in pace.


----------



## Eliade (20 Agosto 2010)

Mari' ha detto:


> Ma va  ... sempre piu' in alto diceva la buonanima di Mike  .


 Qui spiega tutto:
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Yc0Zi8VGeTE


----------



## Abigail (21 Agosto 2010)

farfalla ha detto:


> Sono molto combattuta sull'argomento. Da una parte lo vedo anch'io come un tornare indietro, mi dà l'ìdea di un "ghetto" dove rinchiuderci, mi sembra che dopo tanta fatica per ottenere l'ugualianza ci ritroviamo ancora in questa situazione. Dall'altra penso a quanto bello deve essere poter fare un viaggio lungo corto che sia, da sole senza dover continuare a guardarsi intorno. Senza dover per forza sentire il commento, la battuta o vedere lo sguardo malizioso del primo scemo che passa. Ricordo un viaggio anni fà per andare in Liguria. Sola in una carrozza con due scemi che per tutto il tempo non hanno fatto altro che rompere le scatole e ovviamente ci fosse stato qualcuno che mi veniva in soccorso. Oddio niente di così terrificante ma comunque ho avuto una sensazione di disagio per tutto il tempo quando invece avrei potuto leggere il bel libro che mi ero portata in pace.


tu hai ragione ma che stiamo tornando terribilmente indietro lo dimostrano le percentuali terrificanti di violenze alle quali le donne oggi sono sottoposte.
Io però più che arrivare a questi estremi aumenterei la sorveglianza e la presenza di responsabili alla sicurezza.


----------



## Nocciola (21 Agosto 2010)

Abigail ha detto:


> tu hai ragione ma che stiamo tornando terribilmente indietro lo dimostrano le percentuali terrificanti di violenze alle quali le donne oggi sono sottoposte.
> Io però più che arrivare a questi estremi aumenterei la sorveglianza e la presenza di responsabili alla sicurezza.


su questo siamo perfettamente d'accordo


----------



## Mari' (21 Agosto 2010)

*Calma, calma ...*

Con un po di pazienza arriveremo a villaggi, citta', nazioni, fatti di sole donne


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (21 Agosto 2010)

Ma lì sono in India eh... I viaggi sono lunghi, i treni pieni... 
Mi pare una soluzione più economica che riempire i treni di poliziotti (di cui non si sa se ci si possa poi fidare) in attesa che si costruisca una mentalità diversa e più rispettosa.
I treni riservati sono un messaggio forte perché chi viene discriminato e ha meno mezzi è l'uomo.
Avrei voluto io la filovia riservata alle donne da bambina ed evitarmi tutti gli fregamenti che ho dovuto subire finché non sono cresciuta abbastanza da ribellarmi.


----------



## contepinceton (21 Agosto 2010)

*Personalmente.*

Penso che il nemico giurato dell'universo femminile resti l'Islam.
Anche nel paese vicino al mio, il sindaco è dovuto intervenire, a causa di tutte le lamentele di ragazze e signore molestate alla sera nella piazza pubblica. Anche la cultura ebraica era fortemente sessista. Il sessismo esiste ancora in tanti piccoli paesi. Mi ricordo bene ad esempio quando andai a Bologna il mio stupore nel vedere donne esercitare professioni che non avrei mai immaginato: la ragazza giovane alla guida di un mega autobus, o quella in tuta che faceva la manutenzione dei treni alla stazione.
Nel mio paese fu una svolta epocale avere un sindaco donna.
Però sono stupito da apprendere certe situazioni.
A me è capitato solo una volta di venir molestato da donne.
Fu in autobus in piazza maggiore a bologna, il comune aveva offerto la cena alle signore in, per la festa delle donne. Era mezzanotte e mezza: stavano in fondo all'autobus 5 matrone bolognesi alticce, mi trascinarono in mezzo a loro e me ne fecero di tutti i colori. Non fu per niente piacevole. Dissero: " Soc, mo vedi sto maschietto!". Le donne quando bevono sono terrificanti.


----------



## Mari' (21 Agosto 2010)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Ma lì sono in India eh... I viaggi sono lunghi, i treni pieni...
> Mi pare una soluzione più economica che riempire i treni di poliziotti (di cui non si sa se ci si possa poi fidare) in attesa che si costruisca una mentalità diversa e più rispettosa.
> I treni riservati sono un messaggio forte perché chi viene discriminato e ha meno mezzi è l'uomo.
> Avrei voluto io la filovia riservata alle donne da bambina ed *evitarmi tutti gli fregamenti che ho dovuto subire finché non sono cresciuta abbastanza da ribellarmi.*


C'e' sempre stato questo fastidio, mia madre mi aveva allenata  tiravo dei calci e delle ginocchiate da vera lottatrice :mrgreen:


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (21 Agosto 2010)

contepinceton ha detto:


> *Penso che il nemico giurato dell'universo femminile resti l'Islam.*
> Anche nel paese vicino al mio, il sindaco è dovuto intervenire, a causa di tutte le lamentele di ragazze e signore molestate alla sera nella piazza pubblica. Anche la cultura ebraica era fortemente sessista. Il sessismo esiste ancora in tanti piccoli paesi. Mi ricordo bene ad esempio quando andai a Bologna il mio stupore nel vedere donne esercitare professioni che non avrei mai immaginato: la ragazza giovane alla guida di un mega autobus, o quella in tuta che faceva la manutenzione dei treni alla stazione.
> Nel mio paese fu una svolta epocale avere un sindaco donna.
> Però sono stupito da apprendere certe situazioni.
> ...


Cosa c'entra nel contesto l'islam lo sai solo tu.
Comunque raramente ho letto cose sessiste quali quelle che scrivi tu.
Infatti lo confermi con il racconto porno soft in cui (per evidente provocazione volgarissima nei miei confronti *) ti dichiari vittima delle attenzioni di donne, ovviamente fuori età per i tuoi gusti.
Le donne sono tremende quando bevono? Può essere. Mai come gli uomini che diventano sistematicamente violenti.
Tu non hai bisogno di bere (credo) però per scrivere queste cose.


*) Mi raccomando ora dammi della visionaria e piena di malanimo nei tuoi confronti e che ho male interpretato un tuo post femminista.
Qualunque malanimo te lo sei duramente guadagnato post dopo post.


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (21 Agosto 2010)

Mari' ha detto:


> C'e' sempre stato questo fastidio, mia madre mi aveva allenata  tiravo dei calci e delle ginocchiate da vera lottatrice :mrgreen:


 Ma a 7 o 8 anni subisci perché neanche capisci cosa stia facendo.


----------



## Mari' (21 Agosto 2010)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Penso che il nemico giurato dell'universo femminile resti l'Islam.
> Anche nel paese vicino al mio, il sindaco è dovuto intervenire, a causa di tutte le lamentele di ragazze e signore molestate alla sera nella piazza pubblica. Anche la cultura ebraica era fortemente sessista. Il sessismo esiste ancora in tanti piccoli paesi. Mi ricordo bene ad esempio quando andai a Bologna il mio stupore nel vedere donne esercitare professioni che non avrei mai immaginato: la ragazza giovane alla guida di un mega autobus, o quella in tuta che faceva la manutenzione dei treni alla stazione.
> Nel mio paese fu una svolta epocale avere un sindaco donna.
> Però sono stupito da apprendere certe situazioni.
> ...


L'ho sempre detestata  e' vero, le donne quando si mettono possono raggiungere livelli peggiori degli uomini.


Povero Pincy  che peccato che non ho potuto assistere alla scena:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Mari' (21 Agosto 2010)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Ma a 7 o 8 anni subisci perché neanche capisci cosa stia facendo.


Lo so, ma la mia Mamma mi aveva preparata bene


----------



## contepinceton (21 Agosto 2010)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Cosa c'entra nel contesto l'islam lo sai solo tu.
> Comunque raramente ho letto cose sessiste quali quelle che scrivi tu.
> Infatti lo confermi con il racconto porno soft in cui (per evidente provocazione volgarissima nei miei confronti *) ti dichiari vittima delle attenzioni di donne, ovviamente furi età per i tuoi gusti.
> Le donne sono tremende quando bevono? Può essere. Mai come gli uomini che diventano sistematicamente violenti.
> ...


1) Anche el can de picci sa che nella cultura Islamica la donna è considerata molto poco. Fai un giro in Iran con le tue idee femministe e vedi che ti capita. Provare per credere.
2) Nessuna evidente provocazione nei tuoi confronti: quelle signore avranno avuto 40 anni. Ero io ad averne 21.
3) Ho due zii alcolisti: uno è violento, l'altro bonaccione. Dipende cosa sta nell'indole dell'alcolista e nel suo inconscio.
Le donne o si addormentano o diventano estremamente disinibite, anche lì dipende dalla loro indole e dal loro inconscio.
Non penso di aver scritto un post femminista. Odio le femministe. Io amo le donne femminili.
4) Ho solo esposto il mio parere.

Ma sono un uomo profondamente sessista: io adoro il sesso.
E le donne lo adorano più di me. 
Dove sta il tuo problema?

Piuttosto ho una figlia di dieci anni. Ho capito da quanto scrive Marì e dati i tempi che corrono, devo insegnargli un par di cosette. Non si sa mai.

Ammetto da adolescente di aver fatto man lunga con le ragazze nelle feste, ma il divertimento era schivare i ceffoni e sentire loro che dicevano..." Ma daiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii....seeeeeeeeeeeemooooooooooooo!".

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=EuINGDHXl5U


----------



## contepinceton (21 Agosto 2010)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3W3SXYxnH4Q&NR=1


----------



## Mari' (21 Agosto 2010)

*Pinceton:*

Tu sei matto!

:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:​


----------



## contepinceton (21 Agosto 2010)

Mari' ha detto:


> L'ho sempre detestata  e' vero, le donne quando si mettono possono raggiungere livelli peggiori degli uomini.
> 
> 
> Povero Pincy  che peccato che non ho potuto assistere alla scena:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


Fui turbato nell'intimo, perchè in realtà mi eccitai come non mai, e mi lasciarono là in quello stato. La festa delle donne ora è crollata, ma tanti anni fa era un pretesto per le donne per fare le pazze.
Ora se vogliono possono fare le pazze quando pare loro e piace. 
Per fortuna non lo dissi a mia madre, non mi avrebbe mai più permesso di tornare a bologna. Città abitata da comunisti che non vanno mai in chiesa (sic).


----------



## contepinceton (21 Agosto 2010)

Mari' ha detto:


> Tu sei matto!
> 
> :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:​


Te ne accorgi solo ora?
Sono in psicoterapia da Messalina
I primi timidi risultati si vedono!


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (21 Agosto 2010)

Mari' ha detto:


> Tu sei matto!​
> 
> :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:​


 Non è matto è un uomo volgare.


----------



## Mari' (21 Agosto 2010)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Fui turbato nell'intimo, perchè in realtà mi eccitai come non mai, e mi lasciarono là in quello stato. La festa delle donne ora è crollata, ma tanti anni fa era un pretesto per le donne per fare le pazze.
> Ora se vogliono possono fare le pazze quando pare loro e piace.
> Per fortuna non lo dissi a mia madre, non mi avrebbe mai più permesso di tornare a bologna. Città abitata da comunisti che non vanno mai in chiesa (sic).




POVERO PINCY!

:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:​


----------



## contepinceton (21 Agosto 2010)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Non è matto è un uomo volgare.


E tu sei solo invidiosa, perchè Marì posta 3d più interessanti dei tuoi...ecco...:carneval::carneval::carneval:
Se io sono volgare tu sei rigida bachetona, suora dell'asilo mariuccia...:carneval::carneval::carneval:

Dai Persa vieni al raduno...che ti faccio conoscere le mie volgarissime amiche...immaginami seduto con le collane d'oro e Messalina e la Matraini che ai due lati, mi massaggiano il petto villoso...
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xWWQDWXbSl4


----------



## Ettore Petrolini (21 Agosto 2010)

contepinceton ha detto:


> E tu sei solo invidiosa, perchè Marì posta 3d più interessanti dei tuoi...ecco...:carneval::carneval::carneval:
> Se io sono volgare tu sei rigida bachetona, suora dell'asilo mariuccia...:carneval::carneval::carneval:
> 
> Dai Persa vieni al raduno...che ti faccio conoscere le mie volgarissime amiche...immaginami seduto con le collane d'oro e Messalina e la Matraini che ai due lati, mi massaggiano il petto villoso...
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xWWQDWXbSl4


Vengo io, Conte, faccio un check-up a te e a loro..... 
Però mi offri la cena


----------



## Mari' (21 Agosto 2010)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Non è matto è un uomo volgare.





contepinceton ha detto:


> E tu sei solo invidiosa, perchè Marì posta 3d più interessanti dei tuoi...ecco...:carneval::carneval::carneval:
> Se io sono volgare tu sei rigida bachetona, suora dell'asilo mariuccia...:carneval::carneval::carneval:
> 
> Dai Persa vieni al raduno...che ti faccio conoscere le mie volgarissime amiche...immaginami seduto con le collane d'oro e Messalina e la Matraini che ai due lati, mi massaggiano il petto villoso...



Ragazzi,  suvvvia, non litigate ... io sto di qua per rilassarmi e, se e' il caso farmi delle sane risate ... che faccio torno "di la' "?


----------



## contepinceton (21 Agosto 2010)

Mari' ha detto:


> Ragazzi,  suvvvia, non litigate ... io sto di qua per rilassarmi e, se e' il caso farmi delle sane risate ... che faccio torno "di la' "?



ma a me mancano certi vespai...capisci? 
Mi facevo di quelle risate...:carneval::carneval::carneval:


----------



## contepinceton (21 Agosto 2010)

Ettore Petrolini ha detto:


> Vengo io, Conte, faccio un check-up a te e a loro.....
> Però mi offri la cena


Dai vieni, tanto io ho già chi mi offre la cena...a bologna il 18 settembre, ma sarà un pranzo no?


----------



## Ettore Petrolini (21 Agosto 2010)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Dai vieni, tanto io ho già chi mi offre la cena...a bologna il 18 settembre, ma sarà un pranzo no?


Pranzo ? Peggio per te, ti costerà un occhio per quanto mangio....


----------



## Mari' (21 Agosto 2010)

Ettore Petrolini ha detto:


> Pranzo ? Peggio per te,* ti costerà un occhio per quanto mangio....*



E' un "classico" dei nuovi comunisti, magnano a sbafo  :mrgreen: :rotfl:





Non t'incazzare, la battuta mi e' venuta spontanea


----------



## Ettore Petrolini (21 Agosto 2010)

Mari' ha detto:


> E' un "classico" dei nuovi comunisti, magnano a sbafo  :mrgreen: :rotfl:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
Il nuovo comunista sarei io ?


----------



## Mari' (21 Agosto 2010)

Ettore Petrolini ha detto:


> Il nuovo comunista sarei io ?


Era una "battuta" per poter s-parlare del nuovo comunismo ... sei del nuovo o del vecchio partito, chiedo ... perche' per me il comunismo (come ti ho gia detto) e finito/morto/seppelito.


Se ti ritieni offeso mi scuso e, passo ad altro.


----------



## Abigail (21 Agosto 2010)

contepinceton ha detto:


> E tu sei solo invidiosa, perchè Marì posta 3d più interessanti dei tuoi...ecco...:carneval::carneval::carneval:
> Se io sono volgare tu sei rigida bachetona, suora dell'asilo mariuccia...:carneval::carneval::carneval:
> 
> Dai Persa vieni al raduno...che ti faccio conoscere le mie volgarissime amiche...immaginami seduto con le collane d'oro e Messalina e la Matraini che ai due lati, mi massaggiano il petto villoso...





contepinceton ha detto:


> ma a me mancano certi vespai...capisci?
> Mi facevo di quelle risate...:carneval::carneval::carneval:


asilo mariuccia??
sei ottimista.
ah, bacchettona, non bachettona


----------



## Ettore Petrolini (21 Agosto 2010)

Mari' ha detto:


> Era una "battuta" per poter s-parlare del nuovo comunismo ... sei del nuovo o del vecchio partito, chiedo ... perche' per me il comunismo (come ti ho gia detto) e finito/morto/seppelito.
> 
> 
> Se ti ritieni offeso mi scuso e, passo ad altro.


Ma no, figurati, perchè dovrei offendermi ?
Comunque non sono comunista nè vecchio nè nuovo. Mi è mancata la convinzione. Sono culturalmente di sinistra per quanto riguarda la mia storia. Oggi sono in fase di revisione, ma resto a sinistra comunque. Anche se non trovo più grande senso in questa distinzione destra/sinistra, come avrai letto.
Comunque il comunismo non esiste più. Anche Vendola fatica ad usare quel termine.


----------



## Mari' (21 Agosto 2010)

Ettore Petrolini ha detto:


> Ma no, figurati, perchè dovrei offendermi ?
> Comunque non sono comunista nè vecchio nè nuovo. Mi è mancata la convinzione. Sono culturalmente di sinistra per quanto riguarda la mia storia. Oggi sono in fase di revisione, ma resto a sinistra comunque. Anche se non trovo più grande senso in questa distinzione destra/sinistra, come avrai letto.
> Comunque il comunismo non esiste più. Anche *Vendola* fatica ad usare quel termine.



Non me lo nominare  ...


http://www.italiaterranostra.it/?p=6314

http://www.uaar.it/news/2010/06/15/accordo-vendola-don-verze/


----------



## Abigail (21 Agosto 2010)

Ettore Petrolini ha detto:


> Ma no, figurati, perchè dovrei offendermi ?
> Comunque non sono comunista nè vecchio nè nuovo. Mi è mancata la convinzione. Sono culturalmente di sinistra per quanto riguarda la mia storia. Oggi sono in fase di revisione, ma resto a sinistra comunque. Anche se non trovo più grande senso in questa distinzione destra/sinistra, come avrai letto.
> Comunque il comunismo non esiste più. *Anche Vendola fatica ad usare quel termine*.


abbè, e se fa fatica lui


----------



## contepinceton (21 Agosto 2010)

Abigail ha detto:


> asilo mariuccia??
> sei ottimista.
> ah, bacchettona, non bachettona


Ciò sapientina, nel dialeto veneto non ci sono doppie.:carneval::carneval::carneval:


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (21 Agosto 2010)

Mari' ha detto:


> Ragazzi, suvvvia, non litigate ... io sto di qua per rilassarmi e, se e' il caso farmi delle sane risate ... che faccio torno "di la' "?


 Io non litigo, discuto.
Se scrivo che ho subito "attenzioni" da bambina e mi risponde che è stato palpeggiato con sua grande soddisfazione (incompleta) ...ho ben il diritto di fargli notare la provocazione e la volgarità. Volgarità su cui non so perché dovrei sorvolare. Non ho mai sorvolato dai dodicianni in poi.


----------



## Abigail (21 Agosto 2010)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Ciò sapientina, nel dialeto veneto non ci sono doppie.:carneval::carneval::carneval:


tan per dar un 'upinion, ti te smet mai de spacar i balot eh?:carneval::carneval:
vin e vin du va dar via el cu la sapevi??


----------



## Ettore Petrolini (21 Agosto 2010)

Abigail ha detto:


> abbè, e se fa fatica lui


Appunto, dicevo. La categoria dei comunisti sta solo nella testa del Berluska (ma lui lo sa molto bene che non esistono più, ad eccezione di quelli che stanno nella riserva e che lui alleva ad hoc a loro insaputa)


----------



## contepinceton (21 Agosto 2010)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Io non litigo, discuto.
> Se scrivo che ho subito "attenzioni" da bambina e mi risponde che è stato palpeggiato con sua grande soddisfazione (incompleta) ...ho ben il diritto di fargli notare la provocazione e la volgarità. Volgarità su cui non so perché dovrei sorvolare. Non ho mai sorvolato dai dodicianni in poi.


Non ci fu nessuna grande soddisfazione testona.
Io volevo solo dire che venir molestati non è piacevole.
Mai mancato di rispetto ad una signora.
L'eccitazione non fu voluta: erano loro che sapevano come fare, meglio di chiunque altra avessi potuto conoscere all'epoca.
Poi sfondi una porta aperta eh? Sai quante donne oggi ammettono di essere state oggetto di attenzioni?
Mi sembri come al solito molto pretestuosa.
Ma mi sa che da quelle attenzioni sono iniziati i tuoi problemi con l'universo maschile. Essi sono molto evidenti.


----------



## Ettore Petrolini (21 Agosto 2010)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Io non litigo, discuto.
> Se scrivo che ho subito "attenzioni" da bambina e mi risponde che è stato palpeggiato con sua grande soddisfazione (incompleta) ...ho ben il diritto di fargli notare la provocazione e la volgarità. Volgarità su cui non so perché dovrei sorvolare. Non ho mai sorvolato dai dodicianni in poi.


Mi sa che tu non sorvoli su nulla. Anzi, sembra quasi che tu sia alla ricerca di parole e virgole, volontarie o involontarie, per scatenare la polemica. Te lo dico con simpatia e da new entry, non volermene....


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (21 Agosto 2010)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Non ci fu nessuna grande soddisfazione testona.
> Io volevo solo dire che venir molestati non è piacevole.
> Mai mancato di rispetto ad una signora.
> L'eccitazione non fu voluta: erano loro che sapevano come fare, meglio di chiunque altra avessi potuto conoscere all'epoca.
> ...


 Di nuovo volgarissimo e offensivo.


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (21 Agosto 2010)

Ettore Petrolini ha detto:


> Mi sa che tu non sorvoli su nulla. Anzi, sembra quasi che tu sia alla ricerca di parole e virgole, volontarie o involontarie, per scatenare la polemica. Te lo dico con simpatia e da new entry, non volermene....


Non sorvolo su cose che ritengo importanti.
Io do un peso alle parole e alle idee.
Se le persone invece dicono quello che non pensono realmente senza rendersi conto di quello che dicono non è responsaboilità mia.


----------



## Abigail (21 Agosto 2010)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Di nuovo volgarissimo e offensivo.


à l'ouest rien de nouveau


----------



## Ettore Petrolini (21 Agosto 2010)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Non sorvolo su cose che ritengo importanti.
> Io do un peso alle parole e alle idee.
> Se le persone invece dicono quello che non pensono realmente senza rendersi conto di quello che dicono non è responsaboilità mia.


Non ti sfiora l'idea che tu possa talvolta leggere i pensieri degli altri in modo forzato ? Ho notato all'inizio una grande bontà e saggezza in te, poi sei sbroccata, lasciatelo dire, per cose che ti sono state chiarite. Ma sembra che tu non lo veda o non sia interessata a vederlo.


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (21 Agosto 2010)

Ettore Petrolini ha detto:


> Non ti sfiora l'idea che tu possa talvolta leggere i pensieri degli altri in modo forzato ? Ho notato all'inizio una grande bontà e saggezza in te, poi sei sbroccata, lasciatelo dire, per cose che ti sono state chiarite. Ma sembra che tu non lo veda o non sia interessata a vederlo.


 Saggezza leggi in me?


----------



## Ettore Petrolini (21 Agosto 2010)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Saggezza leggi in me?


In fondo si. Poi la passione ti mangia il cuore e caschi.

Sei una donna capace di grande amore, secondo me.


----------



## contepinceton (21 Agosto 2010)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Non sorvolo su cose che ritengo importanti.
> Io do un peso alle parole e alle idee.
> Se le persone invece dicono quello che non pensono realmente senza rendersi conto di quello che dicono non è responsaboilità mia.


Ma come scrivi adesso sembri questo:
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JTLUpr7cqb0&feature=related


----------



## contepinceton (21 Agosto 2010)

Ettore Petrolini ha detto:


> Non ti sfiora l'idea che tu possa talvolta leggere i pensieri degli altri in modo forzato ? Ho notato all'inizio una grande bontà e saggezza in te, poi sei sbroccata, lasciatelo dire, per cose che ti sono state chiarite. Ma sembra che tu non lo veda o non sia interessata a vederlo.


No con lei dipende molto chi è che scrive.
Se sei la vittima di un tradimento sei un santo.
Se invece sei un adultero/a, ovvio lei non ti può soffrire.
Per lei il mondo è solo come lo vede lei.
Lei è la tatcher di Tradi: la signora di ferro.
Invece Marì è la signora in giallo, mi sgama sempre!


----------



## Leonardo Da Vinci (21 Agosto 2010)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Ma come scrivi adesso sembri questo:
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JTLUpr7cqb0&feature=related


ma non ti sembra di esagerare con una donna che ha scritto di avere avuto "attenzioni" da bambina?


----------



## Abigail (21 Agosto 2010)

contepinceton ha detto:


> No con lei dipende molto chi è che scrive.
> Se sei la vittima di un tradimento sei un santo.
> Se invece sei un adultero/a, ovvio lei non ti può soffrire.
> Per lei il mondo è solo come lo vede lei.
> ...


vedi perchè m'incazzo?
ma lascia che chi scrive qui si faccia conoscere senza bisogno di pizzini tuoi che proprio non ce n'è bisogno.
O vuoi che si faccia lo stesso con te con tutti i nuovi utenti?
che palle che sei mamma mia!!
va bene che adori i vespai ma guarda che se pungon bene le vespe fan male


----------



## contepinceton (21 Agosto 2010)

Ettore Petrolini ha detto:


> Non ti sfiora l'idea che tu possa talvolta leggere i pensieri degli altri in modo forzato ? Ho notato all'inizio una grande bontà e saggezza in te, poi sei sbroccata, lasciatelo dire, per cose che ti sono state chiarite. Ma sembra che tu non lo veda o non sia interessata a vederlo.


Vedi con lei a me è capitato questo:
Se io parlo di Hermann Goering al processo di norimberga, per dire che lui, fu militare fino in fondo, lei lo trasforma in apologia di nazismo.

Se faccio un raduno al due maggio a bologna, è per sfottere i bolognesi, dato che il due è il giorno in cui ci fu la strage di Bologna.

E via di sto passo..
Se difendo o porto in alto certe utenti come MK, lei pensa subito che ci siano di mezzo chissà quali storie di sesso sotto, capisci? 

Più volte le ho detto che capisco che lei è distrutta dal dolore, ma lei lo prende come uno sconfinamento nella sua privacy.

Se io dico, che lei è un'anziana del forum, lei capisce che le ho dato della vecchia.

Ma sotto sotto lei mi detesta perchè mi ha visto riuscire qui dentro a farla franca. Capisci?


----------



## Ettore Petrolini (21 Agosto 2010)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Vedi con lei a me è capitato questo:
> Se io parlo di Hermann Goering al processo di norimberga, per dire che lui, fu militare fino in fondo, lei lo trasforma in apologia di nazismo.
> 
> Se faccio un raduno al due maggio a bologna, è per sfottere i bolognesi, dato che il due è il giorno in cui ci fu la strage di Bologna.
> ...


Dai, direi che la si può piantar qui..... In fondo siamo su un forum, è anche cazzeggiamento, no ?


----------



## contepinceton (21 Agosto 2010)

Abigail ha detto:


> vedi perchè m'incazzo?
> ma lascia che chi scrive qui si faccia conoscere senza bisogno di pizzini tuoi che proprio non ce n'è bisogno.
> O vuoi che si faccia lo stesso con te con tutti i nuovi utenti?
> che palle che sei mamma mia!!
> va bene che adori i vespai ma guarda che se pungon bene le vespe fan male


Sai che bello che era per noi nuovi utenti, quando tu, persa e poche altre partivate con la solfa del clone?
Ma chi ci sarà mai dietro questo nick eh?
E parliamo per esempio cara Asu, di come venivano accolti qua dentro certi utenti? Eh?
Subito partivate te, brugola e angelodelmale sopra a tutti, a offendere, prendere in giro, denigrare, ecc..ecc...

Facciamo un saltin nel vecchio forum a vedere?
Tanto vedo bene che le new entry imparano presto e bene.
Mi pare che anche tu, grazie al sistema di GIovanni, hai potuto, come dire, ridimensionarti un pochino. Eh?

Attenti come ora parte con gli insulti.:up:


----------



## Micia (21 Agosto 2010)

Ettore Petrolini ha detto:


> In fondo si. Poi la passione ti mangia il cuore e caschi.
> 
> Sei una donna capace di grande amore, secondo me.



Finalmente leggo una osservazione giusta.

A me sembra che lei sappia dare con quella forza che dagli altri pretende.

Significa carattere.


----------



## contepinceton (21 Agosto 2010)

Ettore Petrolini ha detto:


> Dai, direi che la si può piantar qui..... In fondo siamo su un forum, è anche cazzeggiamento, no ?


Si certo, soprattutto siamo solo su un forum, soprattutto.:up:


----------



## Abigail (21 Agosto 2010)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Sai che bello che era per noi nuovi utenti, quando tu, persa e poche altre partivate con la solfa del clone?
> Ma chi ci sarà mai dietro questo nick eh?
> E parliamo per esempio cara Asu, di come venivano accolti qua dentro certi utenti? Eh?
> Subito partivate te, brugola e angelodelmale sopra a tutti, a offendere, prendere in giro, denigrare, ecc..ecc...
> ...


direi proprio di si!
non ti dico il punteggio se no ti metti a battere i piedini:carneval::carneval::carneval:


----------



## contepinceton (21 Agosto 2010)

miciolidia ha detto:


> Finalmente leggo una osservazione giusta.
> 
> A me sembra che lei sappia dare con quella forza che dagli altri pretende.
> 
> Significa carattere.


Certo fermezza e carattere.
Io invece sono uno sfegatato lassista.


----------



## Abigail (21 Agosto 2010)

miciolidia ha detto:


> Finalmente leggo una osservazione giusta.
> 
> A me sembra che lei sappia dare con quella forza che dagli altri pretende.
> 
> *Significa carattere*.


ah, questo sconosciuto!!


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (21 Agosto 2010)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Vedi con lei a me è capitato questo:
> Se io parlo di Hermann Goering al processo di norimberga, per dire che lui, fu militare fino in fondo, lei lo trasforma in apologia di nazismo.
> 
> Se faccio un raduno al due maggio a bologna, è per sfottere i bolognesi, dato che il due è il giorno in cui ci fu la strage di Bologna.
> ...


Dubito che MK possa avere storie di sesso con te.

Per il resto ...prosegui pure.
Chi ha seguito il forum ha la sua opinione gli altri se la faranno e non ho mai ambito alla popolarità.


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (21 Agosto 2010)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Sai che bello che era per noi nuovi utenti, quando tu, persa e poche altre partivate con la solfa del clone?
> Ma chi ci sarà mai dietro questo nick eh?
> E parliamo per esempio cara Asu, di come venivano accolti qua dentro certi utenti? Eh?
> Subito partivate te, brugola e angelodelmale sopra a tutti, a offendere, prendere in giro, denigrare, ecc..ecc...
> ...


Post chiaramente finalizzato al confronto costruttivo e non certo ad aizzare polemiche.


----------



## Abigail (21 Agosto 2010)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Post chiaramente finalizzato al confronto costruttivo e non certo ad aizzare polemiche.


di cui ,per altro, ce ne catafottiamo (Camilleri docet):up:


----------



## Ettore Petrolini (21 Agosto 2010)

miciolidia ha detto:


> Finalmente leggo una osservazione giusta.
> 
> *A me sembra che lei sappia dare con quella forza che dagli altri pretende.*
> 
> Significa carattere.


Ecco dove si incavola. Persone così in questo mondo..... non possono non sentirsi "sprecate".
Il mondo è cambiato, in peggio, certamente. Ma lo si può migliorare solo dal di dentro. Ora lo penso, anni fa mi mettevo di traverso anche io.... Ma non voglio essere condannato ad imprecare e basta. Voglio provare a combatterla ancora, qualche battaglia...


----------



## Leonardo Da Vinci (21 Agosto 2010)

Ettore Petrolini ha detto:


> Ecco dove si incavola. Persone così in questo mondo..... non possono non sentirsi "sprecate".
> Il mondo è cambiato, in peggio, certamente. Ma lo si può migliorare solo dal di dentro. Ora lo penso, anni fa mi mettevo di traverso anche io.... Ma non voglio essere condannato ad imprecare e basta. Voglio provare a combatterla ancora, qualche battaglia...


non mi sembri molto inquinato. se quello che scrivi lo metti in pratica e non sono solo belle parole messe lì su uno schermo, ovviamente.


----------



## Ettore Petrolini (21 Agosto 2010)

Leonardo Da Vinci ha detto:


> non mi sembri molto inquinato. se quello che scrivi lo metti in pratica e non sono solo belle parole messe lì su uno schermo, ovviamente.


Ma io sono inquinato nell'amore verso le donne, non verso il mondo. In certe cose ci credo ancora, e ci credo a tal punto che voglio trovare il modo per farle vincere.... Io sogno un pensiero di sinistra che trovi nuova linfa, e non abbia paura di mettersi in discussione


----------



## Abigail (21 Agosto 2010)

Ettore Petrolini ha detto:


> *Ma io sono inquinato nell'amore verso le donne, non verso il mondo.* In certe cose ci credo ancora, e ci credo a tal punto che voglio trovare il modo per farle vincere.... Io sogno un pensiero di sinistra che trovi nuova linfa, e non abbia paura di mettersi in discussione


come mai? non hai raccontato nulla di te, perchè non lo fai?:singleeye:


----------



## Leonardo Da Vinci (21 Agosto 2010)

Ettore Petrolini ha detto:


> Ma io sono inquinato nell'amore verso le donne, non verso il mondo. In certe cose ci credo ancora, e ci credo a tal punto che voglio trovare il modo per farle vincere.... Io sogno un pensiero di sinistra che trovi nuova linfa, e non abbia paura di mettersi in discussione


non si vive a compartimenti stagni. questo è ciò che ho capito.


----------



## Ettore Petrolini (21 Agosto 2010)

Abigail ha detto:


> come mai? non hai raccontato nulla di te, perchè non lo fai?:singleeye:


Perchè sono stanco di storie trite e ritrite.... tutte uguali. 
Voglio stare qui a parlare del mondo e della vita, c'è tanto da fare, da vedere, da dire. L'amore tra un uomo e una donna non è la cosa più importante di questa terra....


----------



## Abigail (21 Agosto 2010)

Ettore Petrolini ha detto:


> Perchè sono stanco di storie trite e ritrite.... tutte uguali.
> Voglio stare qui a parlare del mondo e della vita, c'è tanto da fare, da veder e da dire. *L'amore tra un uomo e una donna non è la cosa più importante di questa terra..*..


mi trovi totalmente, indiscutibilmente d'accordo.


----------



## Leonardo Da Vinci (21 Agosto 2010)

Ettore Petrolini ha detto:


> Perchè sono stanco di storie trite e ritrite.... tutte uguali.
> Voglio stare qui a parlare del mondo e della vita, c'è tanto da fare, da vedere, da dire. L'amore tra un uomo e una donna non è la cosa più importante di questa terra....


l'ultima frase per me è una cazzata e così, a naso, non ci credi manco tu. senza offesa eh?


----------



## Leonardo Da Vinci (21 Agosto 2010)

Abigail ha detto:


> mi trovi totalmente, indiscutibilmente d'accordo.


perchè? non capisco. se non c'è ok. non è che ci si debba suicidare per questo, ma metterla così giù dura mi pare troppo.


----------



## Ettore Petrolini (21 Agosto 2010)

Leonardo Da Vinci ha detto:


> l'ultima frase per me è una cazzata e così, a naso, non ci credi manco tu. senza offesa eh?


Come vedi c'è qualcuno che la pensa come me. Perchè io lo penso davvero.


----------



## contepinceton (21 Agosto 2010)

Ettore Petrolini ha detto:


> Perchè sono stanco di storie trite e ritrite.... tutte uguali.
> Voglio stare qui a parlare del mondo e della vita, c'è tanto da fare, da vedere, da dire. L'amore tra un uomo e una donna non è la cosa più importante di questa terra....


Verissimo...ad esempio esiste anche il sesso no?
Non stiamo parlando di sessismo?:carneval::carneval::carneval:
Beh Ettore, magari trovi in Abigail, la valida interlocutrice come io l'ho trovata in Matraini. Magari ne nasce qualcosa di bello e positivo. :up:


----------



## Abigail (21 Agosto 2010)

Leonardo Da Vinci ha detto:


> perchè? non capisco. se non c'è ok. non è che ci si debba suicidare per questo, ma metterla così giù dura mi pare troppo.


dura?? assolutamente. Non è la cosa più importante su questa terra. Stop. Considero altre cose estremamente più importanti e fondamentali. (amore tra uomo e donna eh? non amore in generale, per la vita e per il resto)


----------



## Ettore Petrolini (21 Agosto 2010)

Leonardo Da Vinci ha detto:


> perchè? non capisco. se non c'è ok. non è che ci si debba suicidare per questo, ma metterla così giù dura mi pare troppo.


Ho solo detto che non è la cosa più importante del mondo, non mi sembra di esser andato giù duro.

PS Abbiamo scritto all'unisono con Abigail.


----------



## geisha (21 Agosto 2010)

personalmente ritengo che siamo solo all'inizio il bello deve ancora venire!!!!!!


----------



## Leonardo Da Vinci (21 Agosto 2010)

Ettore Petrolini ha detto:


> Come vedi c'è qualcuno che la pensa come me. Perchè io lo penso davvero.


a me pare tutto così triste però.
ti dirò una cosa. fresca fresca che è in pratica successa ieri. sono stato "rifiutato", mettiamola così per semplificare perchè ci sono sfumature che è troppo lungo spiegare, dalla donna che amo e che nonostante tutto so che il sentimento è reciproco. lo ha fatto in un modo talmente spontaneo, dolce e sincero  che comunque 
1) non riesco a pensarne male
2) mi dà speranza in ogni caso


----------



## Mari' (21 Agosto 2010)

geisha ha detto:


> personalmente ritengo che siamo solo all'inizio il bello deve ancora venire!!!!!!


Aspetta  porta pazienza  :mrgreen:


----------



## Leonardo Da Vinci (21 Agosto 2010)

Ettore Petrolini ha detto:


> Ho solo detto che non è la cosa più importante del mondo, non mi sembra di esser andato giù duro.
> 
> PS Abbiamo scritto all'unisono con Abigail.


non è che siccome lo ha scritto anche abigail debba essere per forza una verità assoluta. a me si, pare di essere andato giù duro col pessimismo.


----------



## Abigail (21 Agosto 2010)

Leonardo Da Vinci ha detto:


> a me pare tutto così triste però.
> ti dirò una cosa. fresca fresca che è in pratica successa ieri. sono stato "rifiutato", mettiamola così per semplificare perchè ci sono sfumature che è troppo lungo spiegare, dalla donna che amo e che nonostante tutto so che il sentimento è reciproco. lo ha fatto in un modo talmente spontaneo, dolce e sincero  che comunque
> 1) non riesco a pensarne male
> 2) mi dà speranza in ogni caso


Io non credo proprio di essere una donna triste eppure la penso esattamente come ho scritto.
Do all'amore tra uomo e donna  l'importanza che credo abbia.
in base alla mia vita, alle mie esperienze e al mio vissuto.
Questo non implica né chiusura né pregiudizio. Solo un sereno e pacifico modo di vederla che non m'impedisce di gioire nè provare empatia per chi la pensa e vive diversamente.
L'equazione mancanza di un uomo/donna da amare = tristezza, francamente  mi fa venire solo una gran..tristezza


----------



## Abigail (21 Agosto 2010)

Leonardo Da Vinci ha detto:


> non è che siccome lo ha scritto anche *abigail debba essere per forza una verità assoluta*. a me si, pare di essere andato giù duro col pessimismo.


perchè no??:mexican::mexican::mexican:


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (21 Agosto 2010)

Abigail ha detto:


> Io non credo proprio di essere una donna triste eppure la penso esattamente come ho scritto.
> Do all'amore tra uomo e donna l'importanza che credo abbia.
> in base alla mia vita, alle mie esperienze e al mio vissuto.
> Questo non implica né chiusura né pregiudizio. Solo un sereno e pacifico modo di vederla che non m'impedisce di gioire nè provare empatia per chi la pensa e vive diversamente.
> L'equazione mancanza di un uomo/donna da amare = tristezza, francamente mi fa venire solo una gran..tristezza


Ci mancherebbe che fosse la cosa più importante!! Allora sai quanti avrebbero motivo di essere disperati!


----------



## Leonardo Da Vinci (21 Agosto 2010)

Abigail ha detto:


> Io non credo proprio di essere una donna triste eppure la penso esattamente come ho scritto.
> Do all'amore tra uomo e donna  l'importanza che credo abbia.
> in base alla mia vita, alle mie esperienze e al mio vissuto.
> Questo non implica né chiusura né pregiudizio. Solo un sereno e pacifico modo di vederla che non m'impedisce di gioire nè provare empatia per chi la pensa e vive diversamente.
> L'equazione mancanza di un uomo/donna da amare = tristezza, francamente  mi fa venire solo una gran..tristezza


non ho scritto questo. ho anche scritto che non è che se non c'è ci si debba suicidare. pensare che però non è così poi importante lo trovo triste. non che tu sia triste. il pensiero si però. e pessimista. tutto qui. non ti ho dato nè della donna triste e nemmeno della depressa. almeno non mi pare e sicuramente non era nelle mie intenzioni


----------



## Leonardo Da Vinci (21 Agosto 2010)

Abigail ha detto:


> perchè no??:mexican::mexican::mexican:


previo pagamento in denaro sonante dico che qualsiasi cagata che potresti sparare è una verità assoluta:carneval:


----------



## Abigail (21 Agosto 2010)

Leonardo Da Vinci ha detto:


> non ho scritto questo. ho anche scritto che non è che se non c'è ci si debba suicidare. pensare che però non è così poi importante lo trovo triste. non che tu sia triste. il pensiero si però. e pessimista. tutto qui. non ti ho dato nè della donna triste e nemmeno della depressa. almeno non mi pare e sicuramente non era nelle mie intenzioni


nessun problema!
era per chiarire il mio pensiero.
Io con o senza amore non sono triste.
Tutto qua


----------



## Leonardo Da Vinci (21 Agosto 2010)

Abigail ha detto:


> nessun problema!
> era per chiarire il mio pensiero.
> Io con o senza amore non sono triste.
> Tutto qua


certo. non capisco perchè tu debba ribadirlo visto che non ho detto che sei triste ma sono d'accordo con te. si può essere contenti e sorridenti da single. detto questo per me l'amore tra un uomo e una donna è uno dei motori più importanti che fa girare il mondo. scusassero la frase retorica e banale ma la verità non credo mai lo possa essere.


----------



## Micia (21 Agosto 2010)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Certo fermezza e carattere.
> Io invece sono uno sfegatato lassista.





Lo stai dicendo tu


----------



## Micia (21 Agosto 2010)

Ettore Petrolini ha detto:


> Ecco dove si incavola. Persone così in questo mondo..... non possono non sentirsi "sprecate".
> Il mondo è cambiato, in peggio, certamente. Ma lo si può migliorare solo dal di dentro. Ora lo penso, anni fa mi mettevo di traverso anche io.... Ma non voglio essere condannato ad imprecare e basta. Voglio provare a combatterla ancora, qualche battaglia...




Ettore, lei ha scritto che si sente sprecata?

non so , non mi pare di averlo letto. corregimi o mi correggesse persa se lo ha scritto e in quale contesto.

Lei si incazza piuttosto con lo verso la non tolleranza, con lo spreco di volgarità  gratuita, con lo spreco di non rispetto è questa la sua forza , del resto la sua vita e le sue scelte parlano con forza..non si è data mezze misure , nessuno sconto   gli altri ( quando se la raccontano )come su se stessa.


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (21 Agosto 2010)

Sarei io quella che si dovrebbe sentire sprecata?
Io? 
No.


----------



## Micia (21 Agosto 2010)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Sarei io quella che si dovrebbe sentire sprecata?
> Io?
> No.


infatti.
non so proprio che volesse significare.




ps. ho letto l'articolo di Magris


----------



## Abigail (21 Agosto 2010)

miciolidia ha detto:


> infatti.
> non so proprio che volesse significare.
> 
> 
> ...


hai letto anche la risposta di oggi della cialtrona santanchè?
proprio la storia del guarda la luna  e non il dito


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (21 Agosto 2010)

Abigail ha detto:


> hai letto anche la risposta di oggi della cialtrona santanchè?
> proprio la storia del guarda la luna e non il dito


E' la prova che quando uno/a non ci arriva...non ci arriva.


----------



## Micia (22 Agosto 2010)

Abigail ha detto:


> hai letto anche la risposta di oggi della cialtrona santanchè?
> proprio la storia del guarda la luna  e non il dito


no, lo leggero' domani. cosi incomicio bene il lunedi.


----------



## Alce Veloce (23 Agosto 2010)

Mari' ha detto:


> Non va, non va per niente ...* invece di andare avanti si regredisce*  .


Già.
Pietoso che invece di imparare a controllarsi ed a rispettare il prossimo, ancora oggi, a terzo millennio ormai ben avviato, ci si debba ancora far guidare come un gregge di pecore e rinchidere in recinti separati. E vada per l'India, che ha saputo sputare su un figlio come Gandhi, ma il Giappone, e tanti altri paesi "civili"..............
Finchè si insegnerà il "diritto" e non il "dovere", il cammino sarà sempre lento e tortuoso.


----------

